# Unusual collie



## MrsP (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello again

I am just wondering if anyone has heard of brown collies, as that is the colour our Meg seems to be turning. Are they a particular type does anyone know please?.


----------



## C4L (May 29, 2009)

What kind of collie are we talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

you can get brown and white border collies and tri colour what type of collie are you on about?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Hello again
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone has heard of brown collies, as that is the colour our Meg seems to be turning. Are they a particular type does anyone know please?.


Hi MrsP,
Does Meg spend a lot of time outside in the sun?
Collies of Megs age tend not to change colour, but the sun does have a bleaching affect to black coats, hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## MrsP (Jun 2, 2009)

OK thanks all and sorry she is a 1yr old border collie. We bought her in France but understand she was born on the France/Spain border. I was just wondering if there were different types?.

Will she still change colour yet on account of her age?

Yes, she does get long walks in the sun, well all weathers of course.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If you post a picture that will help. I had a short haired brown collie eons ago. Is she like this but long haired?


----------



## C4L (May 29, 2009)

She won't change colour. If she's a black and white she'll always be black and white but they do tend to have a brown tinge around the ears and rear. Some can also get a brown tinge across the back during the summer, if out in the sun a lot.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah its the sun..i have 2 BC and one has brown bits on his fur but after a good old brushing its all gone..:thumbsup:


----------



## MrsP (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you all. Will try and put a pic up as soon as new camera arrives. Sounds like she's quite normal then, but may be in need of grooming :blushing:


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hi, 
You can get brown and white collies. In fact it's something Mary Ray is very famous for (she only has brown and white collies at the moment I believe)


----------



## MrsP (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks lemmsy

Who's Mary Ray?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Mary ray is a heal work to music expert


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

my lab's black but goes abit red in place's in the summer


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

yep mary ray created heelwork to music, she also does lots of canine freestyle, agility and obedience with her dogs. 
Here is a video of her at crufts a few years back. 
YouTube - All that jazz - Mary Ray and Foxie - Crufts 2006


----------



## SuzannePetPhotographer (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you mean a chocolate tri?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> Hi,
> You can get brown and white collies. In fact it's something Mary Ray is very famous for (she only has brown and white collies at the moment I believe)


Nope, she has a blue merle named Leevi :thumbsup:

You can get brown BC's i've seen it allot


----------



## MrsP (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the video clip. What a marvellous lady Mary Ray is and doesn't it just show how intelligent border collies are? 

You really only notice these browny splodges in the sunshine so I guess that's what it is.

Thanks everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## MrsP (Jun 2, 2009)

I will try post a pic of my Collie (Meg) now and behind her is Poppy our little griffon terrier x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

spid said:


> If you post a picture that will help. I had a short haired brown collie eons ago. Is she like this but long haired?
> 
> View attachment 23278


Totally off topic, but I see one of the animals in the pic you posted is called Portia..... great choice of name     :laugh:


----------

